# ما معنى "الذى اقامه الله"؟



## aboashamalla (15 يوليو 2009)

ما معنى ان يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الرب يسوع "الذى اقامه الله"


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: الم يقدر ان يقيم نفسه*

نحن نؤمن إن المسيح لاهوت و ناسوت
في موت الناسوت على الصليب, لم يمت اللاهوت بل أقام الجسد الميت بعد ثلاثة أيام بقوة لاهوته
أي إن الله من أقام الجسد الذي تجسد به من الموت


----------



## صوت الرب (15 يوليو 2009)

ذكرتني بموضوع كنت قد كتبه قبل فترة 
و أحب أن تقرأه ...
من أقام يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات ؟
نرى من الكتاب المقدس 3 حقائق :
.
أولا : الروح القدس هو أقام المسيح من بين الأموات ( رو8: 11 ) 	 	 

وَإِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ. 
.

ثانيا : الآب هو أقام المسيح من بين الأموات ( 1 تس 1: 10 ) 	 	 


اللهَ الْحَيَّ الْحَقِيقِيَّ، 
10 وَتَنْتَظِرُوا ابْنَهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، يَسُوعَ، 

.
ثالثا : الإبن هو نفسه قام كما قال ( يو2: 19 ) 	 	 

أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ». 

و أيضا في يوحنا الإصحاح 10 الآية 17 	 	 

لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. 
18 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي 
.
إذن نرى مما سبق أن الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس هم من أقاموا المسيح
لكن نجد في اعمال الرسل 4 : 10  	 	 
 	أقتباس كتابي 
يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ 


نرى بكل وضوح أن هذه الآية تخبرنا بأن ألله أقام المسيح من بين الاموات
و بما أننا قولنا أن الأقانيم الثلاثة أقاموا المسيح من بين الأموات
إذن هذا دليل على أن الأقانيم الثلاثة هم واحد في الجوهر الإلهي
حيث وصف كل منهم بأنه ألله لأنهم جميعا أقاموا المسيح
و شكرا


----------



## taten (2 أغسطس 2009)

*اللى انا فاهمة ان الله الآب هو الذى أقام المسيح من بين الاموات 
ومش عارف هل الآريوسيين استخدموا هذة النقطة للتدليل على ان الوهية الابن اقل من الوهية الاب 
اى ان الابن احتاج ان الآب يقيمة من الاموات ام لم يستخدموها*


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2009)

taten قال:


> *اللى انا فاهمة ان الله الآب هو الذى أقام المسيح من بين الاموات *


 
الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الآله الواحد هو الذي اقام جسد المسيح من الأموا بعد الصلب. الشواهد الكتابية تشهد إن الثلاثة اقانيم (الإله الواحد) الذي اقام الناسوت بقوة اللاهوت و ليس عملاً فردياً لإن الله غير مجزأ.


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 أغسطس 2009)

لهذا يحبني الاب لاني اضع نفسي لاخذها ايضا* 18  ليس احد ياخذها مني *بل اضعها انا من ذاتي* لي سلطان ان اضعها و* لي سلطان ان اخذها ايضا* هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي* 19  فحدث ايضا انشقاق بين اليهود بسبب هذا الكلام* 20  فقال كثيرون منهم به شيطان و هو يهذي لماذا تستمعون له* 21  اخرون قالوا ليس هذا كلام من به شيطان العل شيطانا يقدر ان يفتح اعين العميان " يوحنا17:10_22"


----------

